# New TiVo TCD649180 Series2 DT 180-hour DVR!!!



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

The big news over the weekend is that TiVo is going to be rolling out new Series2 hardware soon!!!

I was able to score a picture and the name of these new boxes.

TIVO TCD649180 SERIES2 DT 180-HOUR DVR
TIVO TCD649080 SERIES2 DT 80-HOUR DVR










The interesting part about the name is the "DT" part. It seems that it stands for "Dual Tuner", or maybe "Digital Tuner" or both!

Sparse Details:
RECORDS FROM 2 BASIC CABLE CHANNELS OR 1 BASIC CABLE & 1 DIGITAL CABLE CHANNEL
UP TO 180-HR RECORDING CAPACITY
ETHERNET & USB PORTS

This is the post that first leaked the info:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293095

Darn, no back-lit remote.

*Update: The new boxes are due by END OF MARCH!!! * 
Well that info didn't seem to pan out, oh well. 

*Retail Price for TCD649180 (180hr): $349.99*
*Retail Price for TCD649080 (80hr): $249.99*


----------



## joysbox (Jun 27, 2003)

where did you snag the pic?
j


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

I be thinking "DT" refers to dual tuners...


----------



## DrStrange (May 18, 2000)

W Auggie H said:


> The interesting part about the name is the "DT" part. It seems that it stands for "Digital Tuner"!


Or possibly "Dual Tuner", since the specs clearly say it has that. The evidence for a digital tuner is considerably sketchier.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Maybe "DT" stands for Duplicate Thread - and rather late at that...


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Excellent.... :up: 

But I don't need another TiVo.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

HDTiVo said:


> Maybe "DT" stands for Duplicate Thread - and rather late at that...


Not trying to win a contest, but I thought it would be nice to have the picture and such right on top. Sorry if I am stepping on anybody's virtual toes.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

Ye aren't bugging me, in case you're wondering.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

*Amazon.com listing.*

List Price: $349.00 
Price: $331.55 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. 
You Save: $17.45 (5%)

(thanks to Dave Zatz)


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

It's pretty. Looks classier than the nightlight boxes. I wonder if I can swap faceplates when weaknees starts carrying them?


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

joysbox said:


> where did you snag the pic?
> j


Through TiVo's wholesale distribution chain... er... so the info should be solid.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

W Auggie H said:


> Through TiVo's wholesale distribution chain... er... so the info should be solid.


Is there a picture of the back of the box available through TiVo's wholesale distribution chain?

Maybe a manual pdf?


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

jmoak said:


> Is there a picture of the back of the box available through TiVo's wholesale distribution chain?
> 
> Maybe a manual pdf?


I wish there were but this is all I could get my hands on. I agree, that would answer a lot of questions.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

jmoak said:


> Is there a picture of the back of the box available through TiVo's wholesale distribution chain?
> 
> Maybe a manual pdf?


Many people are guessing that this new Series2 hardware platform is the same or similar to "TiVo Greater China" box that was seen in Taiwan. Check this link to see the pictures of that box:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/PSN/tivoGC.htm


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> Maybe "DT" stands for Duplicate Thread - and rather late at that...


haha good one

why does the new box have 4 usb ports?


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

... and it still can't record HD.

WTG, TiVo, for coming out with a box that does the same thing your DirecTiVo did in 2001.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

HogarthNH said:


> ... and it still can't record HD.
> 
> WTG, TiVo, for coming out with a box that does the same thing your DirecTiVo did in 2001.


umm - I never found a DirectTiVo DVR that I could hook up to may cable and record two channels at once


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Umm, no it dosen't. DirectTivo's can't do anything but record from DirectTV, which does most of us no good. They also can't use Tivotogo, or even group shows into folders AFAIK.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They got grouping ability on the SD units a while back, but the HD units are still stuck on an old version that doesn't do grouping.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HogarthNH said:


> ... and it still can't record HD.


That's what the Series 3 units are for. They should be available in about 6 months.

Dan


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

W Auggie H said:


> *Update: The new boxes are due by END OF MARCH!!! *


Where did you get this information from?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

He said he's linked into the distributor chain.

Dan


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Test said:


> why does the new box have 4 usb ports?


Where did this come from?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

megazone said:


> Where did this come from?


Engadget


----------



## cfand3boyz (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh man! Figures! Just after I ordered the 80 hour one. Man it would be cool to be able to record two shows at once. Oh well....


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

megazone said:


> Where did this come from?


sorry bout that, should have linked...like sully said i was reading about it on engadget...and then gizmodo

http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/27/dual-tuner-tivo-pic-spotted/


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Not sure where the number four came from... not me! I'm more interested in the post where someone referred to the manual or setup guide... where's that?!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

megazone said:


> Where did this come from?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3895372&&#post3895372


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Now Amazon has taken down the pricing info in their listing. The info in my post above was copied & pasted this morning...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Buy.com still has the info...

180HR: http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202456878&loc=111&sp=1
80HR: http://www.buy.com/prod/Tivo_TCD649080_Series2_Dual_Tuner_80_Hour_DVR/q/loc/111/202456903.html

Though if TiVo is monitoring these threads and contacting the vendors, it could vanish...


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

would be awesome if there was a sub $200 40hr version. Which is great for folks like me who plan on taking out the original drive and slapping in a 300+GB drive.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Now Amazon has taken down the pricing info in their listing. The info in my post above was copied & pasted this morning...


I get pricing info when I go to it from my wish list (yeah, I added it) but it does not allow me to preorder any longer...


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

As I noted in the other thread, TIVO generally releases press releases on Tuesdays.. so we may know more in just a few hours.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JoeBarbs said:


> would be awesome if there was a sub $200 40hr version. Which is great for folks like me who plan on taking out the original drive and slapping in a 300+GB drive.


With the price of hard drives, I don't think you will see another 40 hour TiVo. The 80 hour version is basically replacing the 40 hour version.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

SullyND said:


> I get pricing info when I go to it from my wish list (yeah, I added it) but it does not allow me to preorder any longer...


I've since noted that the buy.com listing still shows a price:

List Price: $349.99 
You Save: $30.00
---------------------------
Your Price: $319.99


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I've since noted that the buy.com listing still shows a price:
> 
> List Price: $349.99
> You Save: $30.00
> ...


And the 80 hour:

List Price: $249.99
You Save: $21.00
-----------------------------
Your Price: $228.99


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

What are they going to call it? Series 2.5?


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Found another online vendor: BNOTIONS.COM

http://www.bnotions.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TCD649180&click=2381


----------



## gregMac (Mar 28, 2006)

checked a bunch of sites and they all seem to be out of stock. Was hoping to get one and sneak it in before 4/15 for lifetime.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There's no stock to speak of. They haven't been officially announced/released yet. Nobody knows the launch date either. So we wait...


----------



## gregMac (Mar 28, 2006)

If I had to guess I would say the launch will be after the lifetime cut off


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

peteypete said:


> What are they going to call it? Series 2.5?


Series 2 DT.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

gregMac said:


> checked a bunch of sites and they all seem to be out of stock. Was hoping to get one and sneak it in before 4/15 for lifetime.


Umm...

Wasn't the lifetime cutoff date MARCH 15th? Not April?

I thought it ran out over ten days ago.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The official cutoff date was 3/16/06. However TiVo said that anyone who purchased a unit on or before that date had 30 days to activate lifetime. However due to the fact there was no real way to verify that the unit was actually purchased before the cut off TiVo extended the offer to all TiVos. So as of right now you can still get lifetime on any unit which was not previously activated until 4/16/06. However since there is absolutely no way that anyone could have purchased a DT unit before 3/16/06 it possible they will simply refuse to activate lifetime on these new units even if they are released before the new cut off date.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> *Amazon.com listing.*
> 
> List Price: $349.00
> Price: $331.55 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping.
> ...


Not that it matters, Amazon has just taken away the 5% discount, so the two boxes are now $349 and $249.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The official cutoff date was 3/16/06. However TiVo said that anyone who purchased a unit on or before that date had 30 days to activate lifetime. However due to the fact there was no real way to verify that the unit was actually purchased before the cut off TiVo extended the offer to all TiVos. So as of right now you can still get lifetime on any unit which was not previously activated until 4/16/06. However since there is absolutely no way that anyone could have purchased a DT unit before 3/16/06 it possible they will simply refuse to activate lifetime on these new units even if they are released before the new cut off date.
> 
> Dan


Correct, but don't you have 30 days which you can transfer the service to another box? If so you could get lifetime on a series2 on 4/15 and if you can get a TSN for a new dual tuner before 5/15 you would be able to transfer it to that unit.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> Correct, but don't you have 30 days which you can transfer the service to another box? If so you could get lifetime on a series2 on 4/15 and if you can get a TSN for a new dual tuner before 5/15 you would be able to transfer it to that unit.


So therefore we have evidence that the DT box won't be available until after 5/15...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> So therefore we have evidence that the DT box won't be available until after 5/15...


Consistent with Amazon's current estimated shipping date: end of May.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That may be true but I bet the number of people who would go through the steps of doing that would be minimal, so it's probably not a controlling factor for TiVo.

Dan


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

This is a great step...I really want dual tuners and DVD-R


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

too bad you can't trade in 2 series 2 tivos to get this


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Correct, but don't you have 30 days which you can transfer the service to another box? If so you could get lifetime on a series2 on 4/15 and if you can get a TSN for a new dual tuner before 5/15 you would be able to transfer it to that unit.


assuming you can apply lifetime to the box talked about in this thread. I would not bank on that strategy.


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

megazone said:


> And the 80 hour:
> 
> List Price: $249.99
> You Save: $21.00
> ...


Throw in a $100 rebate and I am on this like white on rice.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

JoeBarbs said:


> Throw in a $100 rebate and I am on this like white on rice.


If it's a series2 and is in stores by 4/30 you can get a $150 rebate.


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

Sirshagg said:


> If it's a series2 and is in stores by 4/30 you can get a $150 rebate.


Wouldn't that be delicous!


----------



## Maxnl (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought the rebates went on TSN also, making it not valid for these units.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Maxnl said:


> I thought the rebates went on TSN also, making it not valid for these units.


WOW, didn't see that before - you are correct.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Maxnl said:


> I thought the rebates went on TSN also, making it not valid for these units.


yes, many parts of the TiVo plans are by TSN - this is how new pricing bundles and no lifetime, perhaps even from the BEst Buy gift cards will not be useable for these new models.

Now that is a blanket statement and I have not checked all the plans, but if you are planning on something then check all the fine print for TSN and so forth.

basically if you want an inexpensive TiVo then buy a single tuner Series 2 now and lifetime it before 4/15

if you are more interested in new hardware - well no one knows exactly how that will all work out yet. Chill and wait to find out is all we can really do.

endless specualtion will only be its own reward


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> this is how new pricing bundles and no lifetime, perhaps even from the BEst Buy gift cards will not be useable for these new models.


The Best Buy cards are not TSN specific. That's probably why TiVo was forced to honor them on new hardware. Plus, like we said in the other thread, we're talking about maybe a thousand cards floating around out there. That's not going to hurt TiVo in the long run anyway.

Dan


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

W Auggie H said:


> *Update: The new boxes are due by END OF MARCH!!! *


you have 3 more days to be right. I hope that you are


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

_Oh No! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! Not friday! ......_

Oh the pain, the pain....


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jmoak said:


> _friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday, friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday, ......_


Just a wild guess ... you think Tivo is going to announce these on Friday?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jmoak said:


> _friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday, friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday, ......_


While Friday has historic significance, most big corporate announcements happen M-Th...

I only have one 'major' analog TV left in the house and right now it's got a Humax burner on it with 9 months of a 1 year sub left. Would dual tuners be more useful than a burner? Hmmm I do have TTG but it's inefficient compared to the Humax (other than the option to edit out commercials). Hmmmmmmmm I'm thinking dual tuners gets the edge. The burner would probably do OK on ebay especially since it's prepaid for many more months. Hmmm... better too many options than not enough!


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

davezatz said:


> While Friday has historic significance, most big corporate announcements happen M-Th...


Tivo ..... big corporate ..... 



although, to be honest, if I'm stickin' to history, the next big tivo release won't be till june 30th next year, and that's a _saturday!!!!_


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually TiVo is closed on Friday, so if they're going to announce it they'll probably do it Thursday or Monday.

Dan


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The Best Buy cards are not TSN specific. That's probably why TiVo was forced to honor them on new hardware. Plus, like we said in the other thread, we're talking about maybe a thousand cards floating around out there. That's not going to hurt TiVo in the long run anyway.


I've got 4. I wonder where the other 996 are?


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Actually TiVo is closed on Friday, so if they're going to announce it they'll probably do it Thursday or Monday.
> 
> Dan


Is the customer service department closed as well? If that is the case, I wouldn't expect to see any kind of new announcement till at least next week.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. Just headquaters. 

Dan


----------



## gregMac (Mar 28, 2006)

Spoke to a CSR earlier today to activate a regular series 2 box with lifetime service. She was very specific in saying that the lifetime cutoff of 4/15 would be honored for any box, after I repeatedly asked about the DT 180


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's what the Series 3 units are for. They should be available in about 6 months.
> 
> Dan


So why buy a Series 2 box? Just save your money and for Series 3 box.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

gregMac said:


> Spoke to a CSR earlier today to activate a regular series 2 box with lifetime service. She was very specific in saying that the lifetime cutoff of 4/15 would be honored for any box, after I repeatedly asked about the DT 180


For any *existing* box. Officially, DT boxes do not exist yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Johncv said:


> So why buy a Series 2 box? Just save your money and for Series 3 box.


Some people don't need the extra features offered by a Series 3. And the price of a Series 3 is probably going to end up being 2 to 3 times the price of one of these new dual tuner Serie 2 units.

Dan


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Johncv said:


> So why buy a Series 2 box? Just save your money and for Series 3 box.


I do not have HD. I will not have HD for at least 5, likely 10, years. Why would I want a Series 3?

My thoughts are... Current unit goes to the bedroom, DT in family room, when and if it becomes time DT to bedroom, S3 in Family room.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

So end of March, or end of May? Any good data? It's been pulled down from all sites at this point.


----------



## matthewwhite (Dec 27, 2003)

I think they have to come out after 5/15 (series 2 DT).

with a lifetime sub made on the last day (4/15) you could transfer it to any box in 30 days. I think because of this they'll make the new DT available on 5/16.


I could be wrong, time will tell.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> So end of March, or end of May? Any good data? It's been pulled down from all sites at this point.


I was told by TiVo's wholesale distribution partner that their records indicated they were expecting the new models in by the end of March. Could they be wrong? Sure. TiVo, and/or the manufacturer control when the wholesale and retail chain get their supply.

Now, since this story broke all of these sites, including the wholesale distributor, have pulled any reference to these new boxes. So, something is not quite ready. Maybe TiVo is trying to flush out old stock. I don't think it has to do with the Lifetime service cut off. Maybe TiVo wanted some buzz to generate for a few weeks... Who knows. I am waiting patiently like the rest...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

W Auggie H said:


> ISo, something is not quite ready. Maybe TiVo is trying to flush out old stock. I don't think it has to do with the Lifetime service cut off.


I'll throw in my two cents and say it's probably both... Also with the Echostar trial in progress and expected to last only 2 weeks, I figure they're holding back some good news to release just in case things don't turn out so well in court.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

davezatz said:


> I'll throw in my two cents and say it's probably both... Also with the Echostar trial in progress and expected to last only 2 weeks, I figure they're holding back some good news to release just in case things don't turn out so well in court.


I could go along with that. It seems that they have things ready, they just need to pull the trigger. Some of the retailers were trying get a jump and TiVo pulled them back.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

matthewwhite said:


> with a lifetime sub made on the last day (4/15) you could transfer it to any box in 30 days. I think because of this they'll make the new DT available on 5/16.


I think the number of people who would actually do that would be so small it wouldn't really matter. If they really want to avoid a lot of lifetime subscriptions on these units they'll probably just wait until 4/16 since that will block the majority of people.

Dan


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

boy do I have a dliemma. I have 2 tvs in my house, living room and bedroom. On my bedorrom tv I have a humax with burner paying 6.95 . In the living room I have a Series 2 with lifetime on it. On that TV I also have a replay tv (bought during their fiasco awhile back)On top of that I have "the emergency" Series 1 unsubbed that I can fall back on. NOw I have to find a way to justify getting the new toy....and the Series 3 for me is about 2 years away because I wont be getting HD anytime soon. I really am glad TIVO is shaking these up a lil bit. Granted they are getting there late, they are still getting there....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

whitmans77 said:


> boy do I have a dliemma. I have 2 tvs in my house, living room and bedroom. On my bedorrom tv I have a humax with burner paying 6.95 . In the living room I have a Series 2 with lifetime on it. On that TV I also have a replay tv (bought during their fiasco awhile back)On top of that I have "the emergency" Series 1 unsubbed that I can fall back on. NOw I have to find a way to justify getting the new toy....and the Series 3 for me is about 2 years away because I wont be getting HD anytime soon. I really am glad TIVO is shaking these up a lil bit. Granted they are getting there late, they are still getting there....


Replace both the ReplayTV and Series 1 with a new dual tuner unit. You can probably sell them for roughly the same price as the new unit, and any rebate TiVo offers should help offset the $6.95/mo extra charge for a while.

Dan


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

W Auggie H said:


> *Update: The new boxes are due by END OF MARCH!!! *


He shoots....he misses!


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

JoeBarbs said:


> He shoots....he misses!


Funny, well don't shoot the messenger. I was only passing along the info I received from the CS rep with with the wholesale distribution partner. TiVo gave them that info and then didn't deliver. For reasons we can all speculate on to no avail. Are you going to call up Amazon, Buy.com, etc... and call them out for posting info about these new products, make them available for preorder, only to take it down the day after we all got wind of it. What ever, I did get the pic before TiVo told them to yank it, so your welcome. I will edit the original post to make it a bit more relevant to the facts that you so humorously pointed out.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Amazon's estimated shipping date has always been end of May.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

c3 said:


> Amazon's estimated shipping date has always been end of May.


Got it. Guess we will wait till May then...


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Argh..... I want this now! So little info has come out on this too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like Jerry might be preparing the CS team for the new features of this box...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=296721

So my May 2nd prediction (in another thread) might just come true. 

Dan


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like Jerry might be preparing the CS team for the new features of this box...


Aren't you reading a bit much into his out of office notice? He even says 'vacation' in his notice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe a little. But what's the fun if we can't post wild speculation? 

Dan


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Man I hope you are right. When I saw this thread pop back to the top of the discussion list my heart skipped a beat. When I opened it up I saw the March timestamps and got bummed again.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

I think Dan is right on with his prediction. The same source that I used to pull the original information about these new boxes, is making an effort to push the current 80hr Series2 out the door. They already reduced the price of the box and now they are offering special free products with every purchase. I just checked their stock and as of today they were down to only 9 units. So it seems that everyone is trying to get rid of as many 80hr Series2 boxes they can before the new models drop. I am thinking first of May as well.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

W Auggie H said:


> they are offering special free products with every purchase.


I got a promotional email from TiVo offering a free TiVo-branded wireless adapter with a 80 hour unit.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

W Auggie H said:


> I am thinking first of May as well.


Please do not say that! We already know your track record.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> Please do not say that! We already know your track record.


 You are a hard statistician. You are correct for those keeping score at home, I am 0 for 1 regarding the March release. But I would say my batting average will rise when you see that I did get other info correct, like picture, specs, etc...

Look, I am right there with you. I have been waiting some time now for a dual tuner SA TiVo. I hope Dan's prediction is correct.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Good point... if he says May maybe we'll see them in June! 

When I was running around last weekend, I noticed both CompUSA and Best Buy seemed to have a decent amount of stock... I don't know how fast these things sell, but I can't imagine the CompUSA selling all the units they had in just two weeks.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

davezatz said:


> I got a promotional email from TiVo offering a free TiVo-branded wireless adapter with a 80 hour unit.


TiVo's wholesale distribution chain supplies folks like BUY.COM. Here is an example of the type of free offers they were pushing the past week or so.

http://www.buy.com/prod/TiVo_R54080..._to_80_Hours_Capacity/q/loc/111/90136908.html

Using this like you could get a free RCA MP3 player with your 80hr Series2. I would rather have the wireless adapter. The good news is that they are out of stock. Meaning they do seem to be flushing out old stock.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

At my Best Buy they have 80 hour TiVos free after $220 rebate. I bought two, but won't open until the new model comes out in case it's really that much better.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

sirfergy said:


> At my Best Buy they have 80 hour TiVos free after $220 rebate. I bought two, but won't open until the new model comes out in case it's really that much better.


Really? I got the 40-hour at CompUSA for that deal a couple of weeks ago. If they have the 80-hour at Best Buy, I'll certainly swap it out.. I should be able to transfer the lifetime since it's within 30 days. Is this at all Best Buys or just a specific store?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

From what I have read, it's only for Best Buys in the Washington state and the San Diego area.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a stack of tivos that people gave me for free. Why are people buying these things? I can get a cheap hard drive and make as many tivos as I want. The only thing keeping me from fixing them is the insane monthly fee.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I have a stack of tivos that people gave me for free. Why are people buying these things? I can get a cheap hard drive and make as many tivos as I want. The only thing keeping me from fixing them is the insane monthly fee.


Thanks. Your input into this thread is greatly appreciated


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Arcady said:


> I have a stack of tivos that people gave me for free. Why are people buying these things? I can get a cheap hard drive and make as many tivos as I want. The only thing keeping me from fixing them is the insane monthly fee.


Maybe because "free" is better than "cheap."


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Good point... if he says May maybe we'll see them in June!
> 
> When I was running around last weekend, I noticed both CompUSA and Best Buy seemed to have a decent amount of stock... I don't know how fast these things sell, but I can't imagine the CompUSA selling all the units they had in just two weeks.


40hr TiVo's are FREE after rebate at compUSA this week. hmm 

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?&ref=cj&pfp=cj&product_code=313608


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> 40hr TiVo's are FREE after rebate at compUSA this week. hmm
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?&ref=cj&pfp=cj&product_code=313608


Hmmm... In my posts I should have specified I only saw 80hr units at both Best Buy and CompUSA except for one 40hr box (BB) that looked like a return. I guess I assumed the 40hr stock had mostly been purged when the new pricing plans went into effect.


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

It's Official!!!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=297164


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> Please do not say that! We already know your track record.


I hope that I have redeemed myself a bit. I think you will find the specs and pictures to be spot on....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And a week earlier then I predicted!

Dan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> And a week earlier then I predicted!
> 
> Dan


well Pony may just be playing nice and giving us a head start - have not seen an official press release nor a prominent place on the Buy TiVo section of their web yet


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's there now...


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

W Auggie H said:


> I hope that I have redeemed myself a bit.


Not with me. I'm not a fan of leaks.

Leaks are bad news, in a lot of ways. Fun for some, but not without consequences. 

Pony
Feeling like the schoolhouse rock "Yay, I'm for the other team" guy


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Leaks are bad news, in a lot of ways. Fun for some, but not without consequences.


So Amazon got a spanking?


----------

